# My 2 year old is pretending to smoke! HELP!



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Let me preface this by saying that DH and I do NOT smoke, we both think it's the most disgusting, rediculous and dangerous habit a person can legally have. We have always made our feelings about the subject known to dd and anyone who brings up the topic. That said, there are people in dd's life who feel the need to kill themselves slowly while they disrepect the lungs of those around them.

My dd has been using crayons to pretend to smoke, even using one of the terms we use for cigarettes "yucky stuff". It makes my skin crawl to see my beautiful, smart little girl pretending to smoke. What should I do? When I can afford it I hope to replace the crayolas with some Stockmar blocks, but that doesn't really address the problem. I also don't want to stifle her imagination... but uke


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Have you asked her what she thinks about smoking? What about asking her why she is pretending to smoke (without being accusatory)? Or what about playing along with her, but saying something like, "I see you're smoking, doesn't it taste gross. We should put it out and then think of something healthy we can do instead! How about we pretend they are carrots and we're rabbits!"


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

My 2.5 yo does this occasionally as well. He did it a lot after we had a relative who smokes come and help with our garage sale.

As disgusting as it is, he's a 2 year old and he's just imitating what he sees, he has no idea of the implications.

I have told him in no uncertain terms how disgusting smoking is. But he is just playacting, as 2 year olds do. It doesn't mean he's going to smoke when he's 12.









Sorry I don't have more specific advice for you.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Would it be acceptable to mame anyone who smokes in front of dd? Particularly FIL







: since he's been told not to smoke around dd... Maybe I could shove his butt up his
















visualizations can be fun...


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Moving this to Toddlers


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

try to ignore it *shrug*... simply do not watch, do not comment, do not participate, etc.... I tried all sorts of talking, listening, suggesting, insisting, begging, etc with my son around age 2, and he still "smoked" sticks, toys, etc. He even when so far as to light them, and "pack" and imaginary pack of smokes (tapping it over and over). He was role playing things he had seen. Finally, I just removed all attention to it - and rather quickly I suppose the novility wore off and he moved on to other more important thinks, like pretending to lift his leg to pee when he was a puppy, pretending to have a cell phone, and insisting on licking us because he was a kitten that kisses.

Later on, there will be time to talk about what smoking is, why it is yucky, and so forth. Age two is not quite that time. Oh, maybe have a few straws, and suggest that he learn how to blow bubbles in juice or milk each time he is pretending to smoke!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I remember doing this myself - not at 2, but maybe 8. I liked to "smoke" french fries, as I recall. I think it was just imagination and not really a desire to smoke. I did experiment with cigarettes when I was 18 but that was all. Nobody in my family smokes. I agree, either ignore it or just once discuss it in a nonaccusatory way.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

My mom smokes (although only outside, not particularly in front of the kids, tho they have looked out the window). My 2 yr old has been pretending to "be Grammy" and smoke and drink coffee. It's kinda funny, bc she has the mannerisms down PAT! I just say, "Oh?" And ignore it. She's pretty much stopped. Although she now is pretending to be a baby dragon. I guess they probably smoke too, but she hasn't realized that.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I would ignore it. Kids work stuff out with play. I really think that making a big deal out of it just makes it a forbidden fruit to try out later.....with real cigarettes. I should know. My parents did make a big deal out of that sort of play. I just quit smoking after 15 years. The big deal did nothing to keep me from eventually picking it up and might have even encouraged it.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yooper- ack!

OK, ignore it I shall do! (taking everyone's opinion into account, but Yooper's drove it home)


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

And let's all be glad they don't make candy cigarettes anymore! I used to love those things.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella*
And let's all be glad they don't make candy cigarettes anymore! I used to love those things.

They still do!! Popeye ones, except they are called candy sticks, but I know what they really are, I use to smoke the popeye smokes when I was little


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

definitely ignore it. My sister and I used to do this, too, since my dad was in the navy band and it seemed like everyone in his group smoked. But my sister and I grew up to *hate* cigarettes and have never experimented with them. I'm sure somewhere along the line p's talked to us about how bad it is for you (I don't remember, though), but I know I've never had a desire to put anything in my lungs except air.










Kristen


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I am going to go along with everyone else is saying, ignore it.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

We have a 10 yr old friend who use to pretend to smoke cigarettes and drink martinis when he was about 3.His behavior wasn't encouraged or discouraged and he quickly forgot about it.


----------

